# We have a plan!!  :)



## Twitchy (Feb 17, 2010)

Well...

4 weeks to go!  We're booked in for a C section on 18th March, eek!! That's pending a growth scan on the 1st though, it might be earlier! At the mo the good news is although my BP is steadily trending up, it's still technically good, & I'm not passing protein, so at the mo it doesn't look like pre eclampsia is an issue (yet at least!).  

Baby's a bit on the cuddly side though, all dimensions except tummy are on 50% line, tummy is 97%!!   Apparently this might be a reason to deliver earlier - not sure why though??...but the consultant said he was actually pleased to see this for once, as it was good evidence that I haven't got PE (she'd be undersized if I had) and would mean delivering at 36/37 weeks, as opposed to last time with severe PE when we were just glad to get to 34 weeks!!  Silver lining, eh!

So good news!  They won't even try inducing me as I'd had a previous section & apparently there's an increased risk of scar rupture (!!! ) if they induce early (- ie 38 wks or before).  Who cares - healthy baby is all I want! 

So at least we have a plan!  (Now we just need to sort out a name & her room he he!!)

Hope everyone else is doing ok,

Twitchy x


----------



## Tezzz (Feb 17, 2010)

Great news Twitchy...

Are you getting excited??


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2010)

Fab news Twitchy not long now hun xx


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 17, 2010)

Not so much excited as, erm, twitchy!!  Panic nesting a bit (between rest breaks - can't believe how tired I am!)... it's really nice to get this far without being as ill as last time though - every extra day "on board" reduces the risk for baby, so it's a relief to be at the same stage I was admitted at before, and still have good BP etc!   (I'll still be utterly amazed if we reach 38 weeks without drama, mind you!) I'm starting to realise why some people enjoy being pregnant!...  

The eye thing is a pain in the butt, although I'm starting to wonder if it's the Big Boss's way of making me rest up a bit!  Maybe I should have listened first time round...   The main thing is I'm getting used to it & hopefully it'll settle down post baby.

Not long now, hurrah!!!


----------



## tabbicles (Feb 17, 2010)

Best of Luck Twitchy!! Nice to see there is an end result in sight


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2010)

Great News Twitchy!


----------



## rachelha (Feb 17, 2010)

Glad you know what is going on now.  Not long to go!!


----------



## am64 (Feb 17, 2010)

oooooohhhhhhhaaahhhhhhh good luck twitchy


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Twitchy,

Glad to hear things are going well those 4 weeks will fly by I'm sure! they certainly did for me then you'll have your little bundle of joy. It's nice to get a date to look forward to isn't it. You can look forward to pre pregnancy ratio's that was one of the main things that I was really looking forward to towards the end. Make sure you try and get as much rest as you can. Take care.

Emma xx


----------

